# Best rapper alive and out now



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

If you say tupac or biggie you are a idiot


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Kurupt and Daz dillinger


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dre dog(andre nicatina),cellski,i.m.p.,brother lynch hung,mac dre :laugh:


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Bobby Digital aka RZA from the Wu


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

None, they all suck!

you want House music, or Drum 'N' Bass


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I had to say eminem. People might not like him but are still eager to hear his latest hits. His anger and excitement makes him Top Dawg. IMO


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I like techo/trance more than anything else.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Damnit i left out alot like p diddy, Dre, redman method man, rekwon my fault fellas


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It's alright, you had other. No worries!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I go for Dre but since he wasnt on there I voted fo M


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. dunt know anymore after the East/West wars. Kinda crossed over to House, D&B, 2 Step, BreakBeats and Reggae. 
But no matter what, I still gotta stick with ya'a area talent. That and storylines of WestCoast rapping.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> Damnit i left out alot like p diddy,


 wtf..when he writes his own music and doesn't steal beats from other then you can add him..







pdiddy suxs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> az tha kid said:
> 
> 
> > Damnit i left out alot like p diddy,
> ...


 True dat!!

*uh oh.. I sense East/West debate comming up*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You didn't say Snoop....







Its alright I just think his voice is funny by how calm and relaxed he is when he raps. I voted for Eminem though. I like how he displays his attitude towards certain things and doesn't care what others think.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i voted for EM, cuz he can pretty much create lyrics out of thin air...but what about my boy Ludacris?...dirty south


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I think em is pretty sick, fity cent is tight.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

when you say best rapper, do you mean best flavor of the month rapper or do you mean best rapper in terms of skill?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Chuck D (Public Enemy rulez!!!)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Eminem can rap very good, even though i dont like rap.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I Like a lot of rappers but some true lyricists in my opinion are
2pac
Dmx
Eminem
Master P
Ludi
Rhazel hell yeah Rhazel and the best beatboxer around,
Brotha Lynch
Twista
I can go on 
50 cent is alright


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Rap is gay


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Just playin...check out my new signature...I had this revelation while on the toilet


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Afrika Bambatta
Cool Herc
Awol One
Armend van Heldon
Black eyed peas are a great group


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Brotha Lynch


 alright another fan


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

DMX is tight because his flows so flippen well 
to me 5ocent is played out he is getting to be to poprap, the others are right eminem can pull sh*t out of thinair that is why I like 8mile especially the end with the battle. 
You are also forgetting Cypress Hill,Ja is alright I get tired of him talkin about his murderinc in every song "just about"
LL is alright


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Nas is a great lyricist as well along with Natedogg to me anyway
All the rappers are always high what if they weren't ? Snoop and Nate always
I like Snoop as a actor as well


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

im pretty much a huge Eminem fan


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

here's a list of my true lyricalists: (in the following order)

notorious B.I.G.
tupac
nas
jay-z
eminem
Luda

....because they can make rhymes off the top of their heads....and rhyme to any beat

and here is my list of fakers and posers: (in following order)

JA RULE!
NELLY!
P. DIDDY!
BENZINO!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Luniz?


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

rhyme for rhyme can nobody match eminem but i also like dmx also


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> rhyme for rhyme can nobody match eminem but i also like dmx also


 hm, that is possibly very true, but have you heard luda rhyme? hm....thats my goal, to see em and luda spar


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Doujah Raze


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

Its Hard to Pick from all those rappers! Eminem is awesome. Jay-Z remembers all his lyrics off the top of his head, doesnt even write them down. DMX is cool, i like when he barks hahahaha. 50 Cent Is What Im Listening to right now he kicks @$$. There are so many im just gunna stop naming them. But i voted for Eminem!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

RAP SUCKS


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

im tired of 50! 50 this, 50 that! the man sings about how 'gangsta' he is and how everyone else is a 'wanksta'.....you know what, he ain't a gangsta....in my eyes men like al capone, john grotti, lucky luciano, babyface nelson, carlo gambino, salvatore maranzano, joe masseria, elliott ness, etc.....those men ARE true gangsta's......50cent ain't nothin but a p*ssy who raps about bein gangsta.....so all you white boys our there chantin "g-unit".....shut the f##k up, cuz you too ain't gangsta, just bein a wanksta!

....just my 2 cents!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Most present-day rap is a sell-out, plain and simple. It has nothing to do with it's original purpose: talking about the hardships of living in a ghetto, and how to improve your social position being an African-American citizen, and being proud of your roots and identity. That music and those lyrics were real and honest (from the heart)









Nowadays, all those so-called rap stars talk about is how many chicks they're pimpin' out, how expensive they're ride is, how fast is goes, how many jewellery they have: generally, just showing off how rich and "cool" they are. It's all a big fake









To all of them: just f*ckin' die


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Nowadays, all those so-called rap stars talk about is how many chicks they're pimpin' out, how expensive they're ride is, how fast is goes, how many jewellery they have: generally, just showing off how rich and "cool" they are. It's all a big fake


 hey 50cent fans, i think he's talkin about your boy!


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Cant spell Crap without rap







Gotta be metal...and sometimes a little industrial


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sick_twistedness said:


> Gotta be metal...and sometimes a little industrial


 the old ways of KoRn were the best industrial in my opinion....they suck now though, but i still buy there cd's







.....rammstein was another good industrial type band


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

rammstein rocks and it takes a lot to be a true rapper he is right about all these people rappin about the same crap. Half of them haven't lived what they rap.


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes I worship the metal/industrial Bands







Never got into Korn much tho, Rammstein is like an extreme band gotta love...expecially the German version







I like the Kidneythieves, Disturbed, Kittie, Cradle of Filth, Morbid Angel, and some others but thats the top list of it all


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

Hell yes BOBME LUNIZ








gotta say 50 cent pretty tight, go shorty


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

well im a hip hop head and ive listened to it all my life along with other music and i am black and from the "hood" if u wanna call it that the inner city if were goin to be p.c. there are differnt levels and evryone has diff styles so its hard to compare rappers of diff styles 
1. biggie(duh)
lyrically- 1a. nas
2. jay -z 
2a. em because jay has been doin it longer
3. jadakiss

rawest- 2pac (dead)
does it matter after him? lol

and btw for people that say they all talk and this and that well nowadays yes it is more mainstream but some folks are rapping about what they went through such as 50 and dmx (both who are nice) but rap isnt all about telling the truth all the time its about telling a story that either u can feel or relate to dont say all rap sucks cause thats not right all rock doesnt suck some i actually like
bottom line rap is here to stay get over it!!!!!
















but u can break it down even more

politcal-public ememy
longevity- LL cool j
story teller-rakim
and so on u know?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bone thugs n harmony!


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

EMINEM whoopdy woop #REMOVED# what


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> bone thugs n harmony!


 are u serious? lolllllllllllllll they are wack!!!!!!! they were ja rule b4 ja rule singin mofos!!!!! "its the 1st of the month" lmao


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > bone thugs n harmony!
> ...


 Bone was tight in their heyday...

I dont think anyone can touch Eminem for lyrical ability, storytelling, and mainstream appeal.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cfr3 said:


> Doujah Raze


 Helllz yeah! Doujah 4 LIFE!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sick_twistedness said:


> Yes I worship the metal/industrial Bands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 disturbed..







nice


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Before in the old days
RUN DMC

Now adays
Emenim

MAD


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Are you kidding me bone thugs were so tight back in the day there music video is my fave of all time the crossroads video I want to get it on dvd anybody know where I can buy it?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

try here pcrose
http://www.sonymusicstore.com/store/catalo...sp?merchId=9250

MAD


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

eminem is cool but if it wasn't for Dre brining him in you wouldn't be al up on his nuts


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

not so, I was listening to him well before he was mainstream.

MAD


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

USMC Spikey Elliot Ness wasn't a gangster he was a crime detective who hated Al Capone. Elliot Ness was responsable for Al Capone going to jail.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

I can't believe no one has mention Ludacris. He can spit it better then half of those jokers, and has awsome flow. 
I hope eminem gets shot, i hope 50 cent gets shot... again (and this time it counts), and the rest lick too.... except for dmx


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> sick_twistedness said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I worship the metal/industrial Bands
> ...


 Yeah Disturbed is a sweet band, totally a "new" type of metal...can actually understand the lyrics yet it has an edge so its all good. Ive been addicted since I heard "Down with the Sickness"







Dying Fetus is a great death metal band if any of you are into that


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

down with the sickness..."no mommy, i'll be a good boy"what a line .what a song...

stupiedify(sp?)that a great song too.hell i like all that album..how about godsmack?do you like them?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I am still a coolio fan.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

icepick36m said:


> I am still a coolio fan.


 is he still alive.....ride,ride ,slip and slide...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Chuck D (Public Enemy rulez!!!)


:nod:



> I am still a coolio fan.


:nod:



> 50 Cent


:nod:

Ja Rule = gheyz0r!

50 owns 'jeffery atkins'

'little does he know, im a 12 degree pink belt, and i will jet li his ass.'


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ludi is ludacris we already mentioned that, and I need the music video crossroads that link didn't help me.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

What is this rap. sounds alot like crap. put in some metallica, Nine Inch Nails, Slayer, Judas Priest.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

metallica sucks and they make a big deal if their fans would rather burn the cds than buy them. They are all in it for the money.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

umm its not about them, its about their music pcrose. they could be the biggest assholes in the world but if the musics good.


----------



## p.u.guy (Mar 30, 2003)

eddie vedder, that's right i said Eddie Vedder........shannon hoon wasnt that bad either....


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> down with the sickness..."no mommy, i'll be a good boy"what a line .what a song...
> 
> stupiedify(sp?)that a great song too.hell i like all that album..how about godsmack?do you like them?










yeah who couldnt like a song that says "all i ever needed was just 1 f*ck just 1 tiny little innocent f*ck"







I love both albums cant say I dont like a song they have ever done. Godsmack is pretty good, never got that into them tho. Metallica was a good band...but I agree they are in it now for the money mostly, I dont like their new stuff or them personally but the older albums are pretty good. Drowning Pool is cool..do you like them?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drowning Pool rocks








Too bad their singer died some time ago :sad:


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

I know







he was a great vocalist.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lets the bodies hit the floor..hell yeah they were sweet..did they ever find out what the lead singer died of????it probably drugs??but they never said


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Not sure but I heard it was from a heart attack or a heart condition of somekind :sad:


----------



## inthedark (Mar 15, 2003)

dre


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

west side connection!


----------

